# I hear you say ahhhh



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Make sure you have the sound on!


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Where did my attachment go - it was there when I hit the submit button!

I guess the system does not like it, sham cos I did.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I said AHHHH anyway in anticipation


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AHHHH-----well I said it too!!!


try your attatchment bit again-- did you press add attatchment before you submitted??

just a thought as I have missed doing that more than once :roll: :roll: 

you could always add a link to the page instead

Anne


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Mandi said:


> Make sure you have the sound on!


The only sound I heard was :signoops:


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

It was a video clip of a guy singing his boxer puppies to sleep but the system doesn't like the format. So unless there is some techy out there you will have to take my word for it.

It has to be seen to be believed.

Sorry to get you all anticipated!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mandi was it this one?? 




Anne


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Ahhhh :sleeping: :sleeping: :lol:


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Worth waiting for - best sleep I've ever had. Can he come round and do that every night...?? :wink: :big11:


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Yay!

How cool is that?

Thanks Annetony for your help - I had it sent to me in a different format.

:lol:


----------

